# Living in Toronto



## paul9695 (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi, I want to find out some on the best places to live around Toronto, Me and my partner area flying out in May to do some research in the area and would gladly seek some advice on

Suitable places to live within 30-40 mins travel
Cost of living 
Average rent for accommodation
Nearest horse riding clubs "the wife likes horse"

Any advice or guidance welcome
Looking to move from UK Peterborough


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

I think you will find 30-40 mins travel and horse riding clubs contradict each other. There certainly used to be suburban equestrian centres (e.g. Eglington Equestrian Club, Elgin Mills Equestrian, I rode at both), but the land was too valuable and they have either closed or moved further afield. Your best bet would be to go 45 mins to an hour commute (which is pretty average for Toronto) and you'd have reasonable (20-30 minute drive) access to equestrian services.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

I used to live in Georgetown, a semi-rural small town outside Toronto.

Google Maps has it as a 45 min to 1 hour one-way commute. I never managed it in less than 1 hour 45 min in non rush hour traffic.

Toronto is hell on earth for the car driver (insurance will shock you as well). Look for somewhere semi-rural on the Go train line.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Don't know exactly what you're looking for (I'm allergic to horses ;-) ), but I this is what you can find in Oakville:
The Ranch - Horseback Riding in Oakville, Ontario - Scenic Trails
Horseback Riding Lessons Oakville Riding Camps Equestrian Riding School Havencrest Riding Academy Toronto Ontario Canada
Oakville Equestrian Centre - Professional Riders and Horses, Pony Camp

If your job is downtown, you could go by Go Train (between 35-45 minutes to downtown).

The most important question is: what is your budget?


----------

